# Sick of Daily Resets



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

I am sick of being forced, daily or 2 out of every 3 days, to reset all three of my receivers to keep MRV running.

I have a HR24-500, a HR21-100, and a H21-100, each supported by a SWM-5. This is a DECA setup, with a third DECA used to insert internet near the H21 (the HR24 doesn't need DECA). Standard all the way, with two green label 4-way splitters and a BSF at the right spot.

The H21 seems to always see the HR21, but the two DVRs keep losing track of one another. If I reset the HR24, the H21 then sees the HR24 but loses track of the HR21. If I reset all three, the system works as advertised. Until the next day, when I get to reset all over.

It's great when it works, but the daily resets are more than a nuisance. Not presently acceptable.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

Are you using DHCP, reserved DHCP or static IPs?

Some have reported similar issues with reserved IPs.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

If you're not using Static IP's you should definitely give that a shot.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I got the same problem (except mine is an HR24-500 and HR22-200). My 24 can't see new recordings on the 22, but can play previous ones from it (i.e. the 24 can see, and play, the programs recorded on the 22 that were made this past Sun, Mon. but can see the ones from Tues and today). They both say that they can see each other too. The only way that I can see/play Tue and Wed recordings is to RBR the 22 (don't have to do anything to the 24). I also don't want to screw with my router cause I don't know that much about it and don't want to screw up anything. All cables are tight and everything was done by DTV installer.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

usnret,
What are the IP addresses of your boxes?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

usnret said:


> I got the same problem (except mine is an HR24-500 and HR22-200). My 24 can't see new recordings on the 22, but can play previous ones from it (i.e. the 24 can see, and play, the programs recorded on the 22 that were made this past Sun, Mon. but can see the ones from Tues and today). They both say that they can see each other too. The only way that I can see/play Tue and Wed recordings is to RBR the 22 (don't have to do anything to the 24). I also don't want to screw with my router cause I don't know that much about it and don't want to screw up anything. All cables are tight and everything was done by DTV installer.


Not a fix, but some people that had this situation reported that they could get the updated list with new recordings by resorting the client. While in the list on the 24, press the yellow button, then select to change the order of the playlist. (Then change it back if you like.) That may be quicker than doing resets.

Again, it is not a fix, but may help until you can find the underlying problem.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

wilbur - the 24 is 192.168.2.101... the 22 is 192.168.2.100... It's a Linksys WRT54G. The ICK, my desktop and the 22 are plugged into it as is my powerline to my laptop (hope this is the info that u wanted). I'm a t..d as far as routers and their setups go.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

usnret said:


> wilbur - the 24 is 192.168.2.101... *the 22 is 192.168.2.100... *It's a Linksys WRT54G. The ICK, my desktop and the 22 are plugged into it as is my powerline to my laptop (hope this is the info that u wanted). I'm a t..d as far as routers and their setups go.


The "22?" I don't recall you mentioning this model in your OP.

And if its a standard install, why is one receiver connecting to the MRV cloud by ethernet through the router ports instead of a coax run to the SWM splitters?

And have you tried assigning static IPs to the DirecTV boxes yet?


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

usnreg - try changing the IP addresses from 101 and 100 to 150 and 151 on your D* boxes (Setup/Network Settings).

That should put them outside the Dynamic IP (DHCP) range.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

OK, changed the 24 to 150 and 22 to 151. the 24 can see the 22 playlist but when I select a program from the list, the 24 tells me that there is no video to play. I did a RBR on the 22 and will see what happens. Imagine that I will have to go in and change it )22( to 151 again??


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, the 22 stayed at 151 and I can watch a program from it on the 24 now. Hope it stays that way. Tks a ton wilbur........


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't have a Linksys router, but some folks reported there's a "maximum" connection limit in the router config that may be coming into play. I think the default is "5", but you can raise it to 15 or more, so depending on how many other computers/devices in the house are connected, the HR's may be dropping off. Just a thought.

EDIT: Just found that thread here.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

usnret - You're welcome.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

A true SWM5 (original SWM design) or a SWM-5LNB?
Dont know that the original SWM5's from years gone by are compatible with WHDVR.
If its a SWM-5LNB, disregard.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

NR4P said:


> A true SWM5 (original SWM design) or a SWM-5LNB?
> Dont know that the original SWM5's from years gone by are compatible with WHDVR.
> If its a SWM-5LNB, disregard.


According to a regular poster on the forum here "bobnielsen," who is still using one from the original SWM module beta testing period, the defunct SWM-5 module is compatible with the WHDVR service even between both its outputs.

And he doesn't even use a DECA BSF in his setup with it.

(Never was a SWM-5 LNB version to my knowledge)


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Good to know that Bob has it working well with a SWM5.

There is a SWM5-LNB, AU9 model.
Still can be found on the web here

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...SL5-LNB-Combo-(AU9SSWM)&c=DIRECTV Dishes&sku=


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

NR4P said:


> Good to know that Bob has it working well with a SWM5.
> 
> There is a SWM5-LNB, AU9 model.
> Still can be found on the web here
> ...


I meant there were never any SWiMLine LNBs with a SWM-5 integrated multiswitch produced. Not the SlimLine with 5 LNBs and a SWM-8 integrated multiswitch as in the link.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the uber-popular Linksys WRT54G router as well. My DHCP limit is 50, and I never have that many devices, so I don't think that's the problem that prompted me to start this thread.

I don't know more about my SWM beyond that it's a SWM5 and I've been using MRV with my near-daily disconnects for three months or so. It has 5 outputs.

I don't know if I'm using DHCP or not, where can I look in my setup to find out? I do think I personally entered the IP addresses for each of the four receivers. I've assigned as follows:
HR24-500: 192.168.27.102
HR21-100: 192.168.27.101
H21-100: 192.168.27.103

Each of the boxes access the internet via coax.

I'm pleased by the interest this thread has generated, the knowledge of people in this forum is truly amazing.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Chilcoot said:


> ... I don't know more about my SWM beyond that it's a SWM5 and I've been using MRV with my near-daily disconnects for three months or so. It has 5 outputs. ...


Well the number which follows "SWM" does not refer to the number of outputs on the module, but the maximum number of satellite tuners the unit can support, which in your case must be at least six (1 for a STB receiver and 2 for each DVR) without ruining one of the DVRs in single tuner mode.

Therefore you must have a SWM-8 also since the SWM-5 was a discontinued model very early anyhow.



> ... I don't know if I'm using DHCP or not, where can I look in my setup to find out? ...


If its a Linksys look in its web utility at the default address of 192.168.1.1 (enter log-on info. if necessary) under the setup menu for "Network Address Server Setting (DHCP)" or something similar to see if that is set to enable



> ... I do think I personally entered the IP addresses for each of the four receivers.
> I've assigned as follows:
> HR24-500: 192.168.27.102
> HR21-100: 192.168.27.101
> ...


Fine, but make sure that if DHCP is enabled to set its address range (again found in your router settings near the same DHCP enable/disable option) well outside the static IP range you have listed above.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, it seems to have worked. For the first time in a veeeery long time, I can see programs on the 24 that were recorded on the 22 earlier today. Wonder if this problem is unique to the Linksys router or would everyone benefit from the DCHP changing??


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

usnret,
The first night I had MRV installed, I went in and changed to static IP addresses.

Those low 100 addresses (.101, .102, etc) can be reassigned and that can cause big issues. That's the "D" (Dynamic) in DHCP.

By setting your address to something like .150 you're usually outside your router's DHCP range, so they won't be dynamic (changing). I have 3 boxes - .150, .160, and .170 and it works perfectly.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Those low 100 addresses (.101, .102, etc) can be reassigned and that can cause big issues. That's the "D" (Dynamic) in DHCP.


The way it was explained to me, a router with a DHCP server knows (or is supposed to know) if there are already static addresses in use and will assign the next unused address that's available.

The problem arises when one of those static devices is off-line at the time the DHCP server wants to issue a new address, and it thinks that static IP is now available for re-assignment. When the static device is turned on again, bingo, you have a conflict.

That's why it makes sense to limit the range of DHCP addresses that can be handed out automatically and assign static addresses outside that range.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve said:


> The way it was explained to me, a router with a DHCP server knows (or is supposed to know) if there are already static addresses in use and will assign the next unused address that's available.
> 
> The problem arises when one of those static devices is off-line at the time the DHCP server wants to issue a new address, and it thinks that static IP is now available for re-assignment. When the static device is turned on again, bingo, you have a conflict.
> 
> That's why it makes sense to limit the range of DHCP addresses that can be handed out automatically and assign static addresses outside that range.


Now THAT is something I never thought of.

I had everything on static until yesterday when my router fried and had to replace it (havent gone back to reassign static IPs yet) except my work laptop because I dont have rights to go in there and change the IP configuration. Invariably if there was a power outtage while I was working, my laptop would sit on an IP that was already assigned causing a conflict. Never thought to have like 10 assignable IPs and the rest of my stuff outside the DHCP.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Xsabresx - I've had exactly the same problem using my work PC at home. That's what started my interest in setting up DHCP ranges on the router.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

To sum up it just seems that the MRV cloud is sensitive to the way some routers manage the handing out and renewal of IP addresses under their DHCP mode. Therefore the strategy of using static IPs assigned outside the DHCP range is to relieve the router of this function and give it no role to play in the MRV cloud connectivity. 

Ultimately you really just want to relegate the router to internet access for VOD, TV Apps, PPV ordering, etc.

And its even a good idea to use an external ethernet switch for the MRV cloud to access the Home network cloud for DirecTV2PC and Media Share.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Xsabresx - I've had exactly the same problem using my work PC at home. That's what started my interest in setting up DHCP ranges on the router.


Makes a lot of sense! On Tuesday they are adding two receivers (and supported MRV) and once they get that set up I'll take time and go reset all of the IPs outside of the DHCP


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Amen - I'm using an ethernet switch successfully.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> To sum up it just seems that the MRV cloud is sensitive to the way some routers manage the handing out and renewal of IP addresses under their DHCP mode. Therefore the strategy of using static IPs assigned outside the DHCP range is to relieve the router of this function and give it no role to play in the MRV cloud connectivity.
> 
> Ultimately you really just want to relegate the router to internet access for VOD, TV Apps, PPV ordering, etc.
> 
> And its even a good idea to use an external ethernet switch for the MRV cloud to access the Home network cloud for DirecTV2PC and Media Share.


That's how I'm setup. My ETHERNET switch is retained from my previous MRV Beta setup.

I had one hiccup with DHCP the day after swapping routers and one time I had TV APPS fail to connect when using Auto mode in Network Services so I switched to manual assigned ports and forwarded the ports as well.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I say narrow it down to make sure its a router issue in the first place.. Disconnect the broadband deca connection, and remove the entire internet and router from the system, and see if the issue continues, just to make sure its not the boxes, or the swm, or the bsf, or the decas you are using. I doubt it is, but I always think its better to isolate things when possible and make sure you know whats causing your issue before trying to fix it.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Based on the advice given in this thread, last night I set up each of my three receivers with static IPs outside the DHCP range of my Linksys router.

I'll know in a day or two if that did the trick, and will post the results here.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Chilcoot Charlies?


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

24 hours in, I'm seeing positive results.

No need to restart. And, for the first time all season, I can start watching a MLB Extra Innings game on a receiver other than the DVR that recorded it: previously, I had to start the game on the recording DVR, then resume playback on the receiver I wanted to watch the game on.

I bet setting my receivers to static IPs outside my router's DHCP range fixes my MRV issues. Thanks to posters in this thread.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Chilcoot said:


> I bet setting my receivers to static IPs outside my router's DHCP range fixes my MRV issues. Thanks to posters in this thread.


Yeah, I think it's safe to say you're all set now. Changing to static has worked for many people. I don't recall seeing a post from even one person saying it didn't work.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I second that it's working. 3 days in and no problems here. Hope that the installers take note (but maybe that can't booger with peoples router settings?).


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

usnret - You should be free and clear if you use addresses over 170. Heck You can even to up over 200 and not even touch your router.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, if this doesn't work, I might just "touch" that sucker!! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## malarchuk (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been having similiar problems for the last month of my WHDVR service. Multiple daily resets, very frustrating. The only solution DirecTV had was to swap DVR's

I saw this thread and ended up using the reserved DCHP option. I have now gone 3 days without any type of reset. Thanks to everyone here for all the great info.


----------



## Chilcoot (Jun 22, 2008)

Ever since assigning my three receivers static IPs outside the DHCP range of my router five days ago, my MRV network has been rock solid, with no need for the almost-daily resets it previously required. Success! Thanks everyone.

This solution should appear in a FAQ.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> usnret,
> The first night I had MRV installed, I went in and changed to static IP addresses.
> 
> Those low 100 addresses (.101, .102, etc) can be reassigned and that can cause big issues. That's the "D" (Dynamic) in DHCP.
> ...





Chilcoot said:


> Ever since assigning my three receivers static IPs outside the DHCP range of my router five days ago, my MRV network has been rock solid, with no need for the almost-daily resets it previously required. Success! Thanks everyone.
> 
> This solution should appear in a FAQ.


Thats exactly what I did the other night and things have been working great so far. This MRV thing is awesome! Having all my shows listed in one master play list is sweet! No more switching inputs between DVR's.

Thanks Wilbur


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

My parents boxes were dropping off on regular occasion and it turns out (it seems so far anyway) that the problem was their router was set to a max of five devices. Set it to the max value and they say things are good so far...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> My parents boxes were dropping off on regular occasion and it turns out (it seems so far anyway) that the problem was their router was set to a max of five devices. Set it to the max value and they say things are good so far...


Linksys?


----------



## tcruiser (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a slightly different setup and the static ip solution did not work for me; I have two HR22s on a powerline network with a linksys wrt310n router. I also have a networked tivo in each room. WHDVR used to work OK, although it was a bit flaky. I was using one wall outlet in each room, same set up in each, a tivo plugged into a wall adapter, and an hr22 plugged into the powerstrip adapter, equipment purchased from dtv. Because I have now added more internet-enabled devices to my set up I changed to netgear av powerline equipment, with multi-port powerline ethernet switches (XAV1004) in each room. Everything works flawlessly except for the WHDVR, all devices can see one another, the HR22s work fine with Playon and streaming from my NAS, but they can't see each other. I only did the static IP addresses on the HR22s; should I do the same with the Tivos and my htpc?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

tcruiser said:


> [...] I only did the static IP addresses on the HR22s; should I do the same with the Tivos and my htpc?


If the static IP addresses you assigned the HR22's are outside the DHCP assignment "range", shouldn't matter.

IOW, if your Netgear hands out IP addresses starting at "xxx.xxx.xxx.100", and you made your HR22's "xxx.xxx.xxx.50" and "xxx.xxx.xxx.51", they'll never conflict with the IP addresses your TiVO's and HTPC get via DHCP. So if you're currently set up similar to this, that's not the cause of your problem.


----------



## tcruiser (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah I kind of suspected it was something else. For some reason the HR22s just don't like the switches. Will probably just drop the whole house thing; don't need it that much. Thought about putting the DVRs on a separate adapter but would need to buy a couple more, get another electrical outlet put it, etc. thanks for the response.


----------

